# Help Urgent Clownfish Help!!



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i went to bed about three this morning and my false perc was doing fine swimming near the surface but when i woke up at like 6 it had developed a small grayish bump on its head right before the first vertical stripe, as of now it isn't acting sickly or anything... this dosen't look like Brooklynella because there was no film over the fish, does anybody know what it could be and what i need to do to save the fish, i'll post pictures as soon as i get home.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

This sounds like a fungi patch or something.
Check this website out and scroll down to 'grayish cottony patches'.
http://www.fish-tank-guide.com/Clown-Fish-Disease.html


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> This sounds like a fungi patch or something.
> Check this website out and scroll down to 'grayish cottony patches'.
> http://www.fish-tank-guide.com/Clown-Fish-Disease.html


thank you, i did a big water change because when i tested before the pH was low... she is already doing better, swimming around with her mate fins fully open and eating good..


----------

